# Great Indian Cellist - Playing Western Classics with passion



## deepak

You will find many Western musicians playing classical Indian instruments - some of them play very well. But, the reverse is not that prevalent. I was very happy to find a young Indian musician, Shaheen Malick, performing complex western classical pieces.


----------



## deepak

my apologies I wanted to embed the video from youtube but couldn't. Here is the link:


----------



## Rondo

Wow. Not bad. I notice that youtube users have given it an average rating of only 3 stars, which I find to be a bit unfair.


----------



## opus67

Hi, Deepak. Thanks for the link.  I don't think it is surprising to find children of people of Indian origin settled in the U.S., or Canada, or some European country, perform western classial/art muisc. However, it is a rarity to find many Indians (in India) doing that. But let's not lose hope. A couple of years ago, the Symphony Orchestra of India was created, and more recently (like a couple of weeks ago), news came out that composer A.R.Rahman will be starting a conservatory near Chennai. (For members from other parts of the world, that's where I live. )


----------

